# phoenix az rides/rentals



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

i will be taking a trip to phoenix, az for a lowg-weekend conference in mid jan and was wondering if anyone knew of somewhere i could rent a road bike. i will be staying near the phoenix civic plaza (not sure what hotel yet) and will not be renting a car, so i'm looking for somewhere nearby as well as relatively near somewhere to ride (if this is possible).

thanks


----------



## cgcharlie (Dec 4, 2004)

*Hope this helps*



mrossing said:


> i will be taking a trip to phoenix, az for a lowg-weekend conference in mid jan and was wondering if anyone knew of somewhere i could rent a road bike. i will be staying near the phoenix civic plaza (not sure what hotel yet) and will not be renting a car, so i'm looking for somewhere nearby as well as relatively near somewhere to ride (if this is possible).
> 
> thanks


I live about 50 miles south of Phoenix but I've rented a bike for a friend from www.azoutbackadventures.com they are in Scootsdale but will deliver and size to fit. Club websites azbikeclub.com and sportsfun.com/gaba can hook you up with local group rides. Another thought is get a local map and find Route 87 Beeline highway. That's about one hour ride east from downtown and you can ride some fine roads with incredible desert and mountain views. South Mountain (due south from downtown) is a nice uphill and I understand the road to the summit has been repaved. All in all many choices for riding and temps mid foury's mornings to mid seventy's after noon. Enjoy and have a great trip. Charlie


----------



## AZCyclist (Dec 26, 2004)

*I believe this will help*

There is a bike shop called Airpark Bikes and I know they rent bikes daily and weekly. The shop is not too far from you, just a little north of you off the 101 and Pima. The address and info is....

Airpark Bikes
8666 Eshea Ste. 1
Scottsdale, AZ 85260
Phone: 480-596-6633

Please let me know if you need more help


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

I think bicycle ranch rents them. www. bicycleranch.com
I know Pinnacle Peak Cyclery does. www.pinnaclepeakcyclery.com
Both are in North Scottsdale which is about 30-45 minutes from you.
I know the best routes if you need them. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## gatr7 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Good routes in Scottsdale?*

I am planning a trip to Sedona and Scottsdale the first week in May. What are some good routes between 25-50 miles?
[


----------



## AZCyclist (Dec 26, 2004)

*Many good rides*

There are many good rides between 30 and 50 miles. There is always the B-Line trip (35 or so miles)which takes you down some scenic views and that is a loop. There is the Rio Verde loop that is a GREAT ride (40-50 miles), tons of carefree/cavecreek rides.

If you interested, shoot me an email at [email protected] and we can arrange to chat. There is a site that shows most of the bike paths, bike lanes around the valley. I cannot speak for Sedona but I am sure there are plenty, it is very pretty up there (maybe very hilly just FYI...

Here are the sites for the maps......

Main page:
http://www.mag.maricopa.gov/maps.cms

Scoroll all the way down and you will see the bike map links, or just
click on the two of these for a shortcut
http://www.mag.maricopa.gov/archive/PUB/Document/2001-bikemap-front.pdf

http://www.mag.maricopa.gov/archive/PUB/Document/2001-bikemap-back.pdf

The PDF's are a little old but there are newer bike maps at bike shops
or parks


----------



## grolin (Aug 8, 2004)

*Looking for a scenic and safe 50 mile ride north valley*

I live in San Diego and like to visit relatives in Scottsdale every few months. I took my bike last time had difficulty finding bike friendly routes. I wound up riding up Shea Blvd to 87 and went North for a while. Shea was fine and 87 had great scenery, but the north bound lanes had several stretches with no shoulder and 65 mph+ traffic. I had to pry my white knuckles off the handlebars after the ride.

Any suggestions for rides around 50 miles. I've heard there are good rides by Carefree. I'm not very familiar with the valley, so I need highway numbers etc.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

mrossing said:


> i will be taking a trip to phoenix, az for a lowg-weekend conference in mid jan and was wondering if anyone knew of somewhere i could rent a road bike. i will be staying near the phoenix civic plaza (not sure what hotel yet) and will not be renting a car, so i'm looking for somewhere nearby as well as relatively near somewhere to ride (if this is possible).
> thanks


The only bike shop I can think of close to the Civic Center is Landis at 7th Ave and Indian School and they don't rent. Maybe the other posters didn't notice the NOT RENTING A CAR part of your post. The Airpark and Pinnacle Peak area are 35 to 50 miles away. South Mountain Cycles may rent Mt bikes.

Check this side out for rides.

http://www.azbikeclub.com/

North Scottsdale is nice, but it is far from where you will be staying.


----------

